# Ciao Robin ...



## Nicka (12 Agosto 2014)

So che non è molto culturale...
Stanotte ho saputo che Robin Williams si è tolto la vita, sono andata a letto pensando alla solita bufala estiva...pare invece sia vero.
Se ne va una fetta della mia infanzia...
Ammetto che la cosa mi ha decisamente colpita...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> So che non è molto culturale...
> 
> Stanotte ho saputo che Robin Williams si è tolto la vita, sono andata a letto pensando alla solita bufala estiva...pare invece sia vero.
> 
> ...



Ho appena letto. Anch'io sono rimasta colpita dal suicidio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2014)

Azz come mi dispiace!!!

Tanto tanto...

Ciao capitano mio capitano

cancerino anche tu, condividevamo il compleanno...


----------



## morfeo78 (12 Agosto 2014)

*Gooooodmorning vietnam!*

....è molto meglio quando al mattino scopri che era una bufala. 
Lui non c'è più ma i suoi film lo rendono intramontabile.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> So che non è molto culturale...
> Stanotte ho saputo che Robin Williams si è tolto la vita, sono andata a letto pensando alla solita bufala estiva...pare invece sia vero.
> Se ne va una fetta della mia infanzia...
> Ammetto che la cosa mi ha decisamente colpita...


Mi dispiace.. Se penso alle sue interpretazioni.. L'attimo fuggente un grande..


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

era un uomo bizzarro e geniale, penso che abbia pagato il prezzo di una sensibilità fragile


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> So che non è molto culturale...
> Stanotte ho saputo che Robin Williams si è tolto la vita, sono andata a letto pensando alla solita bufala estiva...pare invece sia vero.
> Se ne va una fetta della mia infanzia...
> Ammetto che la cosa mi ha decisamente colpita...


perché della tua infanzia?
non è che hai confuso robin?
ah, mork


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2014)

l'ho conosciuto nei panni di Mork, personaggio geniale... lo ricorderò sempre nelle sue interpretazioni piene di umanità. A vederlo così da lontano, dava l'idea di una gran brava persona, mi dispiace tantissimo.


----------



## spleen (12 Agosto 2014)

Io lo ricordo così.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvonCt2KK2k


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

io, purtroppo, l'ultima volta l'ho visto da letterman e mi pareva tristemente  ubriaco


----------



## Buscopann (12 Agosto 2014)

Porca miseria. Non sapevo. Sono quelle notizie talmente inimmaginabili che quando le leggi pensi a uno scherzo.
Un attore grandissimo. Condannato, non si sa per quale motivo, a recitare ruoli in film sempre più sciocchi da diversi anni a questa parte. Forse non era abbastanza figo, requisito indispensabile per la Hollywood di oggi (saper recitare è un dettaglio secondario).

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (12 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Porca miseria. Non sapevo. Sono quelle notizie talmente inimmaginabili che quando le leggi pensi a uno scherzo.
> Un attore grandissimo. Condannato, non si sa per quale motivo, a recitare ruoli in film sempre più sciocchi da diversi anni a questa parte. Forse non era abbastanza figo, requisito indispensabile per la Hollywood di oggi (saper recitare è un dettaglio secondario).
> 
> Buscopann


Più probabile che non ci stesse con la testa... Leggete cosa scrive il Guardian...


----------



## Buscopann (12 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Più probabile che non ci stesse con la testa... Leggete cosa scrive il Guardian...


Quando una persona ama profondamente il proprio lavoro e non te lo fanno fare può succedere di andar fuori di testa. 
Vedi ad esempio il declino di Pantani. Che adesso pare sia stato ammazzato. Ma tutto ciò non cambia di una virgola la situazione in cui lui ormai versava.

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (12 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Porca miseria. Non sapevo. Sono quelle notizie talmente inimmaginabili che quando le leggi pensi a uno scherzo.
> Un attore grandissimo. Condannato, non si sa per quale motivo, a recitare ruoli in film sempre più sciocchi da diversi anni a questa parte. Forse non era abbastanza figo, requisito indispensabile per la Hollywood di oggi (saper recitare è un dettaglio secondario).
> 
> Buscopann


Ha sempre avuto problemi, quando Belushi è morto lui è finito in rehab, qualche anno fa ci è tornato, depresso e alcolista, si faceva di cocaina perchè lo calmava...Pochi mesi ci è tornato per l'ennesima volta.
Il male di vivere non guarda in faccia a nessuno.
Mi ha fatta ridere di gusto, mi ha fatto riflettere e mi ha commossa...
E sì, Hollywood sa essere spietata con chi l'ha fatta diventare grande.


----------



## free (12 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ha sempre avuto problemi, quando Belushi è morto lui è finito in rehab, qualche anno fa ci è tornato, depresso e alcolista, si faceva di cocaina perchè lo calmava...Pochi mesi ci è tornato per l'ennesima volta.
> Il male di vivere non guarda in faccia a nessuno.
> Mi ha fatta ridere di gusto, mi ha fatto riflettere e mi ha commossa...
> E sì, Hollywood sa essere spietata con chi l'ha fatta diventare grande.


boh, secondo me alla fine non si capisce se chi ha successo poi si crei problemi da solo e quindi poi ricorra a additivi di vario tipo
ci sono molte persone di successo esenti da questi guai


----------



## Nicka (12 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh, secondo me alla fine non si capisce se chi ha successo poi si crei problemi da solo e quindi poi ricorra a additivi di vario tipo
> ci sono molte persone di successo esenti da questi guai


Assolutamente, non volevo dire che ci fosse una qualche correlazione...dicevo solo che i problemi li ha sempre avuti, sia nel momento del successo, sia ultimamente...quindi non credo ci sia chissà quale collegamento.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Oggi Sky lo commemora con una maratona dell'ultima serie.
Ma in quella serie è inguardabile. Si percepiva quasi il suo fastidio di essere lì, l'ho attribuito al personaggio, ma lui aveva un viso impietrito che mi trasmetteva tristezza e inquietudine invece che divertimento.
L'uso di sostanze è segno di una fragilità (spesso, sempre?) ma poi le sostanze stesse creano altre fragilità.


----------



## Principessa (12 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> So che non è molto culturale...
> Stanotte ho saputo che Robin Williams si è tolto la vita, sono andata a letto pensando alla solita bufala estiva...pare invece sia vero.
> Se ne va una fetta della mia infanzia...
> Ammetto che la cosa mi ha decisamente colpita...


Io ho letto la notizia stamattina, mi è apparsa tra le cose che condividono contatti e amici di Facebook.

Speravo tantissimo fosse l'ennesima bufala, come quando avevano scritto che Paolo Villaggio era morto e invece... 

Era uno dei miei attori preferiti.

L'ho adorato in quasi ogni suo film, tranne uno.

Mi duole tantissimo sapere che se n'è andato... era anche abbastanza giovane... poteva ancora dare molto al mondo e a noi che lo seguivamo.


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

Il film del dottore clown - Patch Adams ... 
è uno dei miei preferiti di lui ... 


grande ... 


sienne


----------



## marietto (12 Agosto 2014)

Da ragazzino il primo impatto con il grande Robin in TV, con quel "Mork & Mindy" che nel panorama delle sitcom di quell'epoca spiccava per originalità, anche se vista oggi risulta più ordinaria di quanto non fosse in realtà.

Per la mia generazione Williams è il primo vero attore di riferimento hollywoodiano, avendolo visto crescere dai ruoli televisivi, come sopra citati, al grande cinema in odore di Oscar (Good Morning Vietnam, L'Attimo Fuggente e più avanti Good Will Hunting).

Addio, Capitano, Mio Capitano.


----------



## Trinità (12 Agosto 2014)

Per me rimarrà sempre colui che è sceso all'inferno per salvare la moglie nel film "Aldilà dei sogni"......

E' un altro Angelo custode lassù.....
:triste::triste::triste:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Per me rimarrà sempre colui che è sceso all'inferno per salvare la moglie nel film "Aldilà dei sogni"......
> 
> E' un altro Angelo custode lassù.....
> :triste::triste::triste:


Tra i tanti personaggi è quello a cui ho pensato oggi.


----------

